# Otros > Off Topics >  Aprende Yoga con Lore Diaz

## Minorkys

Hola amigos de adach.

Quiero compartirles uno información publicada por la especialista en Yoga Lore Diaz donde explica cómo practicar la disciplina si somos principiantes, la información es bastante completa, se la recomiendo a todo aquel que tenga pensado realizar una actividad física, pero le da pereza dedicarse a disciplinas exigentes.

Saludos.

----------


## Anabela

Hola gracias por tu aporte, un saludo !  :Big Grin:

----------

